# birds....



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

hey whats up guys. long time no see..... anyway i have no clue where to put this but i wanted to share my bird pics and see if any of you have other larger birds and would like to share pics. mod, please move it to where it goes and please dont move me to the lounge lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nice must of been hand raised to be that comfortable around you .


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

check_ya_self said:


> nice must of been hand raised to be that comfortable around you .


yep i spent the extra money for the nicer birds. if any of you are in jersey you should check out valle bids


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

My Catalina Maccaw




























-----------------------------------------------------

My Parrotlet which i rescued from a extremly bad home, she has lead poisoning from wat the Vet concluded. She picks at her feathers but she's quitting that now.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

very nice macaw dawgs, i wish i could offord one


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice cockatiel bred these for years.

I have a african grey and a umbrella cockatoo


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking very Nice guys..Here is Tukee and his buddy LoL...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

uhhhh, nice birds, i want them


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice birds


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

my Jendaya conure


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

has anyone got a quaker ?-->mabe i spelled that rong ..

um thinking bout gettin one of them next ive had a love bird for years and i want to go bigger

here is ole love bird ass deep in a cup of captin morgan,,lol

i just thought i would put this phesant cuz hes stunning


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

shoal king said:


> my Jendaya conure


is yours a talkin bird?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

cueball said:


> my Jendaya conure


is yours a talkin bird?
[/quote]

yea they can talk..

I have a yellow naped amazon and a fisher's lovebird

will ahve pics later


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

if i were to get a bird i would get an owl there so cool


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

cueball said:


> my Jendaya conure


is yours a talkin bird?
[/quote]

hey he talk's a lot... mainly hello followed closely by f**k off.


----------

